# PLC Controladores lógicos Programables



## ariel (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola esttoy interesado en el tema y quisiera que me recomienden alguna página web, o un libro, en fin donde puede encontrar información básica y avansada sobre la programación, arquitectura de este tipo de dispositivos en general.


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 8, 2006)

bueno mira yo tengo full imformacion de plc pero el problema es como pasartelo por q lo  tengo en hojas pero mas q todo dde la mraca telemeqanic y simens


----------



## ariel (Jul 8, 2006)

Gracias por responder, si tienes información de este tama en hojas como dices, lo debiste sacar de algun libro o algo asi, no se me podrias dar el autor, y el título, o si lo bajaste algun lugar el link te lo agradeceria mucho.

Y si alguien tuviera algo un link o pdf, en fin lo que sea le agradeceria mucho que me lo enviara, estoy interesado en lo que es el simulador, mas presisamente el Step7, quisiera sabe de don de descargarlo.

gracias......................


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 8, 2006)

bueno me lo dieron en donde estudie y tambien me baje imformacion pero mas o menos presisamente quieres saber de la programacion o ingeniera del los circuitos o la parte fundamental de los plcs 
tengo un cds pero la cosa es q esta comprimido te lo mandaria mañana la imformacion pero me tienes q decir exactamente q parte quieres saber


----------



## ariel (Jul 10, 2006)

Bueno.
Lo que mas me interesa es la parte de programación de los PLCs, y te agradeceria mucho si me enviaras lo que tienes de esa parte, gracias.


----------



## Rosendo (Jun 24, 2008)

Checa este link a ver si te sirve.
http://learn.automationdirect.com/PLC_Hardware/PLCHardware.html


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 5, 2008)

Hay un libro de Marcomo editores que se llama ingenieria de Automatización industrial, solo habla de la línea modicon(telemecanique), pero para empezar es un muy buen libro


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Acá dejo algunos títulos de textos para que busquen por ahí en alguna biblioteca o en formato digital:
*
Autómatas programables y sistemas de automatización.
*Mandado Pérez, Enrique

*Autómatas programables: fundamentos, manejo, instalación y práctica**s*.
Porras Criado, Alejandro

*Autómatas programables industriales: arquitectura y aplicaciones*.
Michel, Gilles


----------



## Jonathan17 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola a todos! .. ando en problemitas con el curso de "Control de procesos - PLC", me requiere un Proyecto final, pero no se que hacer con los plc´s, alguien q me de una idea sobre algun proyecto ni tan simple ni tan complicado, les agradeceria muxo su ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Malcom (Oct 10, 2011)

que tal jonathan17

no se que tan dificil deba ser o que tengas que usar pero te dejo algunas ideas de tipicos ejemplos

1.- elevador
2.- porton para cochera
3.- llenado de botellas
4.- semaforos

si es mas dificil pudieras hacer

1.- control de nivel de un tanque
2.- control de una valvula de flujo 
3.- pequeño conveyor para un proceso (inventalo)

espero te sirvan las ideas no se mucho pero con gusto podria ayudarte y aprender aun mas del tema


----------



## jaimea (Oct 10, 2011)

hola a todos alguien me podria a consejar sobre q tipo de plc podria utilizar para automatizar una selladora de bolsas mecanica?


----------



## LENPAC (Dic 19, 2011)

Lo mejor es informacion del plc propio a usarce, existen infinita variedad y gama.



Modicon quantum, son una muy buena opcion  + software concept v2.6
son robustos y modulares
existe mucha informacion


----------

